# WOOT!



## old sarge (May 15, 2021)

Woot has the CC 615A on sale:








						Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer (Open Box)
					

Chef'sChoice 615A Electric Meat Slicer (Open Box)




					sellout.woot.com


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 15, 2021)

I am quite sure that’s the model of my slicer, been great for what I use it for!  That’s a decent price, looks like they are sold out!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 15, 2021)

I just checked, it’s sold out!
Al


----------



## normanaj (May 15, 2021)

Bummer that it's sold out.Meat slicer is something I don't own yet.


----------



## old sarge (May 15, 2021)

Well that didn't last long!


----------



## kruizer (May 15, 2021)

Missed it by THAT much.


----------



## jcam222 (May 15, 2021)

Woot is a great place to grab those. I had that model off Woot for a couple years. Last year the ran the 663 Professional model for $89! I grabbed that and man it’s awesome too. They are $429 on Amazon now. If I ever see them run that one again I’m going to buy 10 or 20 of them. I wish you could set alerts or that Woot in general was more easily searchable.


----------



## old sarge (May 15, 2021)

They don't last long, that's for sure!


----------



## old sarge (May 15, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> Woot is a great place to grab those. I had that model off Woot for a couple years. Last year the ran the 663 Professional model for $89! I grabbed that and man it’s awesome too. They are $429 on Amazon now. If I ever see them run that one again I’m going to buy 10 or 20 of them. I wish you could set alerts or that Woot in general was more easily searchable.


That would be a bargain at twice the price!


----------



## jcam222 (May 15, 2021)

old sarge said:


> That would be a bargain at twice the price!


Right? I couldn’t believe it. Even more I couldn’t believe I didn’t buy a bunch of them. Easy double or triple money deal. Lol I think about that every time I use it.


----------

